# Budget depth finder



## Carivera (Jan 13, 2017)

Does anyone have any input, good bad or indifferent on a depth finder under $250? I use my phone for navigation (navionics) so that is not necessary or to my knowledge available in this price point. Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## bobber (Sep 29, 2015)

There's still quite a few good basic FFs in the $90-210 range if you're willing to forego cheap chirp or down view options that are all the rage. 3 years ago I put a Hummingbird 561 on my Johnsen 14.10 - don't need color display,high power,big transducer on the transom, fish ID, infinite target seperation etc. All I do need on a skinny water skiff is accurate depth,bottom contour and composition and a water temp gauge with the ability to hold bottom lock at cruising speeds. The HB 561 did all that for $130. Sadly nobody makes basic 5" B/W displays any more so you'll have to pony up $200+ for a pretty color display that won't perform any better but it will look badazz.
I will say this, you want the lowest power sonar you can get in skinny water because fish do sense its pings.


----------



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

there is a wifi sonar by Vexilar that feeds to the Navionics app. T-box or something I think


----------

